

Ask HN: Will security ever be "the next big thing"? - purplefly

Hey HN,
in the light of recent PSN hacks etc. do you see security will be a hot topic (such as "social", "local" right now) that picks the interest of enterpreneurs and startup people (For example, having multiple information security related startups in a YC batch)?  If so, when do you think this will happen? If not, what do you think keeps this from happening?
======
matwood
No because until the public really cares, the cost of doing security right
will remain more than the consequences of doing it wrong.

Companies are also great at making it the consumers fault. Get a virus on your
computer that steals your information? That's your fault for not having a
virus scanner, yet somehow MS/Adobe/Whoever is mostly absolved.

On a larger security scale look at 'identity theft' and how successful the
financial industry has been at making it a consumer problem and not a bank
fraud/theft issue. The fact that a lender did not verify someones identity
should never be _my_ problem yet somehow it is.

------
stonemetal
What makes the PSN hack any different than any previous data breach? The
public has consistently shown itself to be unwilling or unable to act on data
security issues.

------
xcallemjudasx
I seriously hope so considering that's my field of study. At the same time
though, since it's not a huge area that means it's easier for me to find jobs.

